# What seeds for Uromastyx



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

As the title says, What seeds can I give my Uro? He wont eat much greens or lettuce but always goes for his lentils and dried grassland food, he`s such a fussy bugger, will only eat butternut and wont eat any fruit any suggestions?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

What do you feed your occelated Uro?


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Its no problem he is not eating fruits as they are not really good for them, as they are high in water and sugar.

Try leafy greens, andive dandelion greens, sometimes Uros dont like really fresh greens as they are to moist, so try to leave the uneaten greens in there for another day. I have a few /uromastyx that love day old greens. They will eat a little of the fresh ones and than eat all of yesterdays greens.

You can also try to put some grated pumpkin or grated carrots on top, they like those colors so it might trigger the to eat.

You can also feed certain flowers, fresh(make sure there are no pesticites) or dried. I use bird seeds for small exotic birds.

hope this helps
gr. Kamiel 
www.agamen.nl


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for replying , I will try leaving the greens in for another day instead of putting in fresh. What type of bird seed would you recommend for him, as I have read some say, canary seed, some say parakeet seed and some say wild bird seed, Is budgie seed the same as canery?


----------



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

I feed mine on a mix of the following (all available from my local Tesco):-

Chicory (which i think is the same as endive, but he's not a fan)
Romaine lettuce
Grated squash/carrot
Cress

And seedwise:-

Soup and broth mix
Red lentils
Millet
Sesame seeds (these also go really nicely in a stir fry, either whisk an egg with a little worcersersterser sauce and coat chicken with the mix, dip into seeds and fry)
Trill birdseed mix

Every so often he gets dandelion leaves and blooms from the garden, and he was going to get nasturtium blooms until we found out one of our rats wanders the living room at nights, she destroyed it along with the numbers off of our phone keypad

At the moment he's getting 2 meal worms every couple of days as I'm trying to tame him down a bit, and i just went and bought stuff for a big cleanout so i figured i'd try them again, they just go in with the food and happily munch away at the greens, he's going to digest the greens either way

Dusted lightly with T-rex uro dust every day


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

The birdseed I use isn't available over there as I live in the Netherlands, but I use tropical bird seed, all small seeds......

I do give my uros fresh greens everyday, I just leave the 1 day old greens laying next to it so they can choose.... Some don't care for the dried greens, but others only eat a little from the fresh and eat all the dried greens....

gr, Kamiel


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks very much , much appreciate your replies


----------



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

No problem, still not sure mine's all right, but he's still here and happy enough. Not meaning to thread hijack but where do people get actual endive?


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

i read zucchini is good but where can you buy that????? not in morrisons, tesco or asda....

i also got the mixture of seeds from tesco when i had the adult occellated... i think those seeds are way too big for my baby ornates..


----------

